# JavaWeb - Die Basics



## Patrick_1991 (17. Mrz 2012)

Hallo Leute,

Ich würde gerne mal wissen ob mir jemand von euch die Basics über JavaWeb sagen könnte ?

Dass sich diese in keinster Weise von Java unterscheidet weiß ich bereits.

Hat jemand vlt. einen Link oder etwas Ähnliches wo das ausführlich beschrieben wird ?

Ein paar Fragen die aufgetaucht sind (noch):
Wie kann ich mit diese Application auf einen FTP Server zugreifen und dort Files auslesen ?
Wie kann ich meine fertige Application auf einen Webserver stellen und diese von meiner Domain aus erreichen ?

Mfg und vielen Dank im Vorraus 
Patrick


----------



## tuxedo (19. Mrz 2012)

Was soll denn "JavaWeb" deiner Meinung nach sein? Mir ist der Begriff in der Forum gänzlich unbekannt. 

Es gibt Java, und es gibt Java Script. Beide teilen sich aber lediglich das "Java" im Namen. Mehr nicht. Aber "JavaWeb".... kein Plan.


----------



## Fant (19. Mrz 2012)

Patrick_1991 hat gesagt.:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Wie kann ich meine fertige Application auf einen Webserver stellen und diese von meiner Domain aus erreichen ?



Auf einem "normalen" Webserver geht das gar nicht. Es wird zB ein spezieller Java Application Server, wie etwa IBM Websphere, Glassfish oder JBoss benötigt.

Um grundsätzlich zu verstehen, wie so eine Java Webapplication funktioniert würde ich empfehlen, dass du dir einfach mal ein Einsteiger-Buch zum Thema Java Servlets besorgst. In einer gut sortierten Uni- oder Stadtbibliothek solltest du da fündig werden, du musst also auch nicht gleich eins kaufen  Fürs Grundverständnis fand ich zum Beispiel "Servlets & JSP von Kopf bis Fuß" nicht schlecht. 

Gruß Fant


----------



## Patrick_1991 (19. Mrz 2012)

Vielen Dank an euch beide,

Werde mir in nächster Zeit 1 - 2 Bücher zum Thema ausleihen,

Mfg
Patrick


----------

